
FiveThirtyEight: Ranking 636 International Club Soccer Teams - arishi
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/global-club-soccer-rankings/
======
arishi
Olympiakos (who didn't even win the Greek league) are marked as the 9th best
team, and ranked higher than Ajax, Spurs, and Juventus. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

